

Google I/O registration is "very soon" - 11031a
http://www.geek.com/articles/blurb/google-io-2012-registration-is-coming-soon-20120313/

======
nikcub
Google said last year that registration would now require a programming
challenge. I hope they follow through with this because developer conferences
have been over-run with non-developers.

Technical talks are presented to half empty rooms, developers miss out on
tickets and have to watch later online while the hallways are full of business
people (got nothing against y'all, but there are plenty of other conferences)

~~~
ryanhuff
Many of the sessions that I attended last year at io were packed. Hopefully
the additional day helps alleviate this.

~~~
nikcub
My experience is from a couple of years ago because I missed out on a ticket
last year (I am not very good at having to do something at a very specific
date and time).

------
Jun8
OK, when I saw this on HN I clicked so hard that I nearly broke my mousepad.
Last week I installed a Twitter client just to follow @googleio and to monitor
#googleio. I'm really disgusted with myself for being such a fanboy.

Because, when you look at previous years there's not that much that comes out
of these that Google then follows up, it looks like a lot of the talks are the
pipe dreams of a couple of engineers who want to talk about something cool.
And, of course, don't forget the swag, the sweet swag! I think I/O serves more
as a PR and recruiting event at this point than a real dev conference.

Like a well-trained hamster I'll still do the coding challenges and even mud
wrestle with other applicants for a spot. Because, I think they'll give out
the HUD glasses this year.

~~~
jsvaughan
My Android@Home device is set-up to flash all the lights in the house as soon
as registration opens

~~~
tejaswiy
How are you checking for this? Just tweaking the URL to
www.google.com/events/io/2012/ ?

I think writing a simple python script that can schedule a push notification
to my phone via BoxCar will help.

------
mdenny
<https://developers.google.com/events/io/> Just went live. Registration will
be live and first-come, first-served at 7am PDT on March 27.

~~~
yellowbkpk
... and $900. So much for enticing developers to come. A first come, first
served with a much higher price means it's more likely non-developers will
come.

------
tejaswiy
Hmm, didn't Google announce when the registration was going to open last year?

EDIT: I say this because I have a meeting coming up very soon. It'd be a
disaster if the registration opens in the next few minutes and finishes before
my meeting's done.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
It's been announced as opening on March 27.

Source: <https://developers.google.com/events/io/register>

------
ben1040
I just hope they have a presale for prior years attendees like they did last
year. Last year they opened registration 2 weeks early for people who had
attended I/O since its inception, and then one week early for 2010 attendees.

Buying an academic ticket in 2010 meant I did not get in on the 2011 presale
and barely squeaked by at registration. Did not buy an academic ticket in
2011, so hopefully that counts for something come registration time.

~~~
bentlegen
I hope not. Not all of us were lucky enough to attend I/O the past few years.
I don't think it's somehow fair that previous attendees continue to get a leg
up over the rest of us.

~~~
bsimpson
Historically, they've always made a big deal about repeat attendees (better
seating, better shirts, etc.) to encourage people to return habitually.

It's going to be hard to be a repeat attendee if you have to fight for tickets
in the middle of a workday.

------
stephen
Note that the Google Developer account on G+ mentioned that they are going to
avoid the "registration rush" this year.

Supposedly there will be plenty of time between the I/O registration opening
and any deadline, and AFAIK it's not going to be on a first-come, first-serve
basis like last year.

So, settle down, no need to stalk their online accounts all hours of the day.
:-)

~~~
stephen
...damn, I was wrong:

<https://developers.google.com/events/io/register>

------
MatthewPhillips
I'm going to Backbone conf instead.

